
Daily RSS email digest - rayalez
https://github.com/raymestalez/rssdigest
======
rayalez
I wrote a little python script that sends me a daily email digest of my rss
subscriptions. It really helps to avoid addictive rechecking of rss and social
media feeds. I think you guys might find it useful =)

